# CC Ice on Ice...anyone tried this?



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I had bought this a few weeks ago and hadn't really tried it on Summer's mats yet, (being skeptical I suppose!) but I was so tired of them that I sat down with her yesterday and we had a "de-matting" session. I was actually surprised at how effective it was! I just worked on one mat at a time and sprayed it directly onto the mat, working it out with my fingers and then brushing it. I was able to get a majority of the big ones out. It can also be used as a leave in conditioner if sprayed all over and it has sunscreen in it. But I give it a thumbs up...it worked for us!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The first few times I used it I really liked it, but it really dries out the coat quickly. 

Be very cautious with any of the silicone products. The ingredients will list items with -ethicon (e.g. dimethicone) in it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is she in a puppy cut? I think you would probably be fine. A lot of maltese people swear by it but I agree it does dry out the coat especially on the ends. But if it helps with matts the trade-offs might be fine.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One thing that Estrella learned with silcone products is to go ahead to use to demat, but follow up with a clarifying shampoo to get rid of them and then you won't have coat problems. She has a boy with a very fragile coat and learned how to make them work for her without damaging the coat.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I would highly recommend that you do not use it (or any silicone product) _every __day _as a grooming spray. I did with Lincoln when he was younger and it completely ruined his coat - he had to be cut down.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the other comments. I noticed that the Ice on Ice really tried out Posh's coat, and she has a pretty thin coat, so I didn't want to have any breakage going on. If you like using a spray on conditioner you might want to try California Baby's Calming Hair Detangler I think there isn't any silicone in it...it works well for Posh's hair when she is getting matts, otherwise I don't use it.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I have bought it in Germany, should be a new wonder conditioner, we cannot agree, it is nothing for anything !!:blah:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I have yet to try the ice on ice....

A trick Kimberly told me before was to use cornstarch on mats and slowly work out the mat from the ends which works really well. For daily dematting I use Coat handler. I would really recommend not using the silicone products daily without washing them out as they will dry out the hair.


----------

